# Help me ID my shrimp!



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Might be a blue pearl shrimp. Might be a blue pearl X malaysian rainbow hybrid. This is my first successful breeding shrimp tank. I have around 50 of this shade.

Also, i used the flash on my camera, bit seemed to bring out the detail in the shrimp. Makes the tank and my crinum look dismal though.


----------

